# G15 display temperaturen



## UT-freak (9. Februar 2008)

Ich habe seit heute die G15 refresh von Logitech die ich schon seit langem wollte. Nun währe es toll wen auf dem Display die temperaturen von CPU, GPU und wenn möglich auch NB angezeigt würden. Und wenn es auch noch gehen würde währen CPU und RAM auslastung auch nicht schlecht. Wie geht das ich hab mich zwar schon im internet umgesehen aber nichts gefunden bzw wenn es gepasst hat war es so komplezirt das ich nichts kapiert habe. Wie geht das mit der anzeige der Temps und sonstigen anzeigen.   Schonmal danke an euch


----------



## exa (12. Februar 2008)

lcdhype mit nem plugin kann das bestimmt...


----------



## SkastYX (12. Februar 2008)

Everest bietet eine Unterstützung für das Display
Kannst dir ganz einfach einen haufen Informationen anzeigen lassen.
Von Temperaturen bis Taktraten ist alles dabei.


----------



## Stumpf (13. Februar 2008)

Ich kann SkastYX nur zustimmen, Everest macht das wirklich sehr gut. Ich habe die G15 in der "alten" Version, und nutze Everest für solche Sachen auch. Was ich sehr Praktisch finde ist, dass du dir damit deine gewünschten Informationen anzeigen lassen kannst, und diese auch noch frei positionierbar sind.
Es gibt auch paar Seiten wo man sich Plugins mit allen möglichen Spielereien runterladen kann, wie z.B. hier.
Ich rate dir jedoch zu testen wieviel Ressourcen die einzelnen Sachen verbrauchen, denn einige sind das recht verschwenderisch, Everest hingegen ist sehr genügsam.

Mfg Stumpf


----------



## Gast1654636202 (13. Februar 2008)

SkastYX schrieb:


> Everest bietet eine Unterstützung für das Display
> Kannst dir ganz einfach einen haufen Informationen anzeigen lassen.
> Von Temperaturen bis Taktraten ist alles dabei.



Nett, unkompliziert, prima. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## UT-freak (13. Februar 2008)

Aber das mit Everest geht doch nur in der kostenpflichtigen Version oder ?


----------



## SkastYX (13. Februar 2008)

Das ist gut möglich, ich erinnere mich, dass mir dieses Feature erst aufgefallen ist als ich mir die Version gekauft habe.


----------



## Imp-Perator (15. Februar 2008)

ich hab seit gestern auch die "alte" g15 und es gibt einige applets für temp etc. aber ich habe noch keins gefunden dass mich 100% überzeugt.

es gibt aber auch ein tool mit dem du applets total einfach selber machen kannst, heisst glaub lcdstudio und ist gratis.
da gibts dann z.b. einige optionen aus dem standard system die du dir anzeigen lassen kannst, aber auch ein addin für speed fan.


----------



## MaceWindu (15. Februar 2008)

Und wie bringe ich die Informationen von Everest zum Lcd?

Eine kleine Vorgehensweise wäre nett.


----------



## SkastYX (15. Februar 2008)

Ganz einfach in Everest auf Datei --> Einstellungen
Dann ist da ein Button der passenderweise LCD genannt wurde (3. von unten)
Dort auf "Neues Element" klicken und dir etwas aussuchen.
Danach kannst du das Element auf dem Display via Pfeiltasten verschieben und (mit rechtsklick auf das Element in der Liste und dann auf Ändern) einige Eigenschaften verändern.


----------



## MaceWindu (16. Februar 2008)

Super, Danke. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert!
Jetzt kann ich das Display auch so nutzen, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Imp-Perator (18. Februar 2008)

@SkastYX:

danke für den tip, habs mal mit der testversion versucht, geht echt super und lässt sich gut einstellen.


----------



## Bimek (18. Februar 2008)

Könnt auch mal hier schauen
http://www.g15-applets.de/

Da gibts jede Menge G15 Kram.

mfg


----------



## SkastYX (18. Februar 2008)

Bimek schrieb:


> Könnt auch mal hier schauen
> http://www.g15-applets.de/
> 
> Da gibts jede Menge G15 Kram.
> ...



Da habe ich auch bisher alles gefunden, vom e-mail tool bis zum ego-shooter für die G15
Nur ein COD4 Applet suche ich noch, falls jemand eins hat/kennt bitter via PM melden


----------

